# lattice under pier and beam house



## labjt (Jul 21, 2009)

I have a pier and beam house. In the back yard, the space between the house and ground is about 2-3 feet depending on the spot. What is there now is cinder blocks with a lattice panel staked into the ground in front of it.

The problem I am having is that my dogs (two labs) keep getting underneath the house. The pull down the lattice and the cinder blocks.

I want to install the lattice or anything else that is somewhat aesthetically appealing that will absolutely keep the dogs out. Any help that you can give or resources you can point me to will be greatly appreciated.

Great forum and I look forward to being a part of it.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Why not fasten the lattice to a series of 2x4 or 2x6 panels that run between (and are attached to) the piers? That way the panels could be fastened top and bottom and at intermediate locations if necessary.


----------



## labjt (Jul 21, 2009)

How would you go about fastening to the brick piers?


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

You could anchor 2x treated lumber to the brick piers with tapcons. The lattice could be screwed to the treated 2x's.


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

here are some lattice panels i built using pvc lumber and pocket screws for a old house


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Colder climate I prefer to close in under the house to keep it warmer


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

I think it's an outside porch with a concrete foundation wall under the house walls. At least I hope it is...... Be safe, G


----------

